# Prime music on ipad?



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone explain step by step how to get to Amazon Prime music on the ipad?  I am such a ditz when using my ipad.  I have tons of music from itunes, but would like to be able to access the new Prime music too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Can someone explain step by step how to get to Amazon Prime music on the ipad? I am such a ditz when using my ipad. I have tons of music from itunes, but would like to be able to access the new Prime music too.


It's pretty simple. First, you need to download the new Amazon Music app (it used to be called Amazon Cloud Player, I think.) If you had the old app, you'll find it's been renamed in your cloud.

Open that app. It does require IOS 6.0 or greater, so if you have an original iPad like I had, you're out of luck.

More in a sec...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you open the app, you won't see much specifically about Prime.  It will show you the albums in your cloud.  If you tap on the Menu icon in the upper left hand corner, you'll see Prime Music or Prime Playlists.

Tap on one of those.  Prime Music will let you browse the store.  You'll have three choices, Songs, Albums and Playlists.  Unlike the Fire version, you'll only see Prime music as near as I can tell.

You can select a Genre by using the dropdown menu in the top center of the page, below Prime Music.

If you tap on an album, you'll be able to either add the entire Album to your library by tapping the blue Add Album to Library or individual songs by tapping on the blue + to the right of the song title.  Sometimes it may say "Add all Prime songs" to your library.

If you go to your albums in your library, you should see the albums you've added.  (They'll have the PRIME banner on the upper left hand corner of the album.

Tap on the album.  You can play the whole album or individual tracks or download the album to your device.

ell


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Thanks Betsy. I'll give it a try.


Let me know if you have any questions! Just make sure you have the latest app, first.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Got it!  I am so happy.  Thanks Betsy.  It was actually EZPZ.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, prairiesky!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------

